# Symphony in C, Mov. II - Andante con moto



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's the second movement of my symphony in C played on the piano. I'm modeling this work after Beethoven for both enjoyment and study. I hope it brings you joy even though there is a touch of sadness too. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I loved it, reminds me of Beethoven very much!

My only question- I think there is a better title to name this piece than "symphony." As it's a solo piano work, maybe Sonata?

Or, as I assume you know a symphony is written for an orchestra, what are your reasons for calling it this? After all, several composers of the past have written "symphonies" for solo piano/organ/instrument.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I loved it, reminds me of Beethoven very much!
> 
> My only question- I think there is a better title to name this piece than "symphony." As it's a solo piano work, maybe Sonata?
> 
> Or, as I assume you know a symphony is written for an orchestra, what are your reasons for calling it this? After all, several composers of the past have written "symphonies" for solo piano/organ/instrument.


Many composers, myself included, write works in a sort of short score format or just plainly for the piano, with orchestration being another step entirely.

Great work, anerich! Keep the great Western tonal music coming.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> Many composers, myself included, write works in a sort of short score format or just plainly for the piano, with orchestration being another step entirely.
> 
> Great work, anerich! Keep the great Western tonal music coming.


Yes, I suppose I didn't read "My Symphony in C *played on the piano*" carefully enough... I would love to see an orchestration of this piece, in that matter!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I hope it brings you joy even though there is a touch of sadness too. Thanks for listening.


A big touch if I may say so, like it though.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Absolutely melancholic. Maybe it's cause of the picture used, but I enjoyed the piece very much. Can't give you any constructive criticism, as all I can do is appreciate the music.

So thank you for the music, my friend. Thank you for being you; a musician.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

prasad94 said:


> Absolutely melancholic. Maybe it's cause of the picture used, but I enjoyed the piece very much. Can't give you any constructive criticism, as all I can do is appreciate the music.
> 
> So thank you for the music, my friend. Thank you for being you; a musician.


Ahhhhh that is so nice .....:clap:


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Ahhhhh that is so nice .....:clap:


You've become reviewer of the reviews! :lol:


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

It seemed to me that this is more like the "Seasons" of Tchaikovsky


----------

